# Meet Weeble



## Lellen (Aug 11, 2007)

Here is my darling Weeble. She's about a year old now.

popping her head out of her cage









inspecting my bedroom, her favorite pastime.









she recently learned how to scale my bed posts and get up onto the shelves. an aspiring 007.









shes also in my avatar


----------



## Whiskers (Jun 29, 2007)

[align=center]Is that a Coast Cage?[/align]


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

Cutie! She looks like a Bridge rat of mine - Nip.

Is that a "3 level" coast cage? It looks like one we've got here at the rescue. I'd never keep an adult in such a small cage!  We keep 1 or two very young babies in it, and only for q-tines. I believe they are actually for hamsters.
http://www.coastcages.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=4&products_id=45


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

Aww, she's a cutie! Do you only have one rat?


----------



## Lellen (Aug 11, 2007)

yeah i only have one. she's been on and off antibiotics for upper respiratory (see my intro thread) so ive been hesitant to adopt a friend for her. the cage is small, not really sure what it is, but she has her own room in the house so basically we just leave the cage open and she uses it as a bed and a litter box. a potty trained rat. i never knew, lol. i'll need a new cage for if i get her a buddy anyway though, so if someone could give me a name of some good cages (or point me to the correct thread), that'd be great.


----------

